# ROSWELL NM VIEJITOS CAR SHOW



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:worship:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

highway said:


>


when is the car show?????
oldman rudy VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA CHAPTER
:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

Saturday september 10 it would be good to see some oklahoma viejitos shirts representing


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

highway said:


> Saturday september 10 it would be good to see some oklahoma viejitos shirts representing


sorry i cant make it i'll be going white water rafting down the grand canyon for 12 days.


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

ALL AREA LOWRIDERS MAKE PLANS TO ATTEND THIS EVENT. LOTS OF LO LOW'S. ON DISPLAY. ALSO,"AUGUSTINE RAMIREZ' OLD SCHOOL CRUIZIN MUSIC. HE WILL BE IN CONCERT THIS SATURDAY NIGHT. FREE FOR EVERYONE. :thumbsup: LOTS OF FOOD BOOTHS. PLENTY OF ENTERTAINMENT. 

CALL FELIPE FOR MORE INFORMATION.


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

:boink:LET'S DO :boink:THIS :boink:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: LOOKING TO HANG OUT WITH ALL THE HOMIES THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

mikal741 said:


> :boink:LET'S DO :boink:THIS :boink:


:biggrin: :naughty: :thumbsup:



CREEPIN said:


> :thumbsup: LOOKING TO HANG OUT WITH ALL THE HOMIES THIS WEEKEND.


:thumbsup: :h5:


highway said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:   T T T


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

VERY GOOD SHOW. GOODTIMES, VIEJITOS, OUR STYLE, LOS PRIMEITOS, ESTILO, IMPERIALS AND OUTLAWS CAR CLUBS ON DISPLY. HERE ARE SOME PICS WE TOOK.


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Show!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Viejitos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

*GOODTIMERS*


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

MY GOOD FRIEND GEORGE JUST ENJOYING THE DAY.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

PAUL & MIKE KICKIN BACK!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

ALEX ENJOYING THE DAY.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

RAIN DELAY!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

EDDIES RIDE


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

EDWARD AND HIS FRIEND


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

And It Don't Stop!!!!


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice pics.does anybody have any pics of the yellow flaked regal with orange patterns.i see it in the background in one pic.


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

I JUST WANT TO THANK ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED IT WAS A GOOD TIME!
:thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD OSCAR. :thumbsup:


El Callejero said:


> And It Don't Stop!!!!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

IT WAS VERY COOL TO SEE SEVERAL PEOPLE GET CASH PRIZES. THANKS FELIPE FOR A GREAT SHOW.


highway said:


> I JUST WANT TO THANK ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED IT WAS A GOOD TIME!
> :thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

CREEPIN said:


>


_GoodTimes CC:fool2::fool2::rimshot:_


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

CREEPIN said:


>


_Good Times CC_


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

CREEPIN said:


> RAIN DELAY!


Rain or Shine Still the Top Dawg at show!!!!!:worship: 



loster87 said:


> Nice pics.does anybody have any pics of the yellow flaked regal with orange patterns.i see it in the background in one pic.


Ya remember picked it up half way in Abilene Gee :biggrin: :wave: A homie still Doin it with the regal :yes: :nicoderm:



CREEPIN said:


> YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD OSCAR. :thumbsup:


Thanks Bro !!! Sorry we couldn't make it to Sams. Will be ready for the next one always for a good cause!



CREEPIN said:


>


All really nice pictures!!!!:thumbsup: Thanks for the post:h5: :yes:


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

El Callejero said:


> Rain or Shine Still the Top Dawg at show!!!!!:worship:
> 
> 
> Ya remember picked it up half way in Abilene Gee :biggrin: :wave: A homie still Doin it with the regal :yes: :nicoderm:
> ...


----------



## baeza86 (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks to viejitos cc for all the hospitality and inviting us from pecos, tx our style cc will for sure be back next year!!!!! saludos to all the other clubs impalas, estillo, good times, and los primitos 
it was fun TTT!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

